# Your first monitor lizard.



## Kole (Mar 3, 2013)

*If this care sheet is located in the wrong thread, admins feel free to move it*

This is my first go at a care sheet though I don't think that makes a difference wether the information will be correct to you or not. This is MY care sheet on how to look after a savannah/bosc monitor from my own personal experience of keeping this species.

*Common Name* - Savannah/Bosc Monitor
*Genus* - Varanus 
*Species* - V. Exanthamaticus
*Range* - Sub-Saharan Africa









*Savannah/Bosc Monitor Basic Care Sheet*
These are medium sized monitor lizards ranging from 3ft-5ft in length and are considered to be one of the best starter monitors. Before you purchase a bosc monitor, I advise you read through this care sheet first as these lizards require a lot of time and attention.

*Housing and Enclosure*
It is important you have an appropriate sized enclosure in which you want your monitor to thrive in. The bigger the better. These lizards love to explore, they are intelligent and very powerful so make sure you take the right precautions to avoid escapes or damages to your enclosure. Monitors under 4 month old can usually be housed comfortably in a 2ftx2ftx2ft vivarium. As they grow you can move them onto a 4ftx2ftx2ft. After this they will start to fill out and they require even larger spaces. I consider a 6ftx3ftx2ft vivarium the smallest size that should be available to house an adult bosc. Instead of paying money for 3 separate vivariums, I like to buy the biggest I will need and then section it using secure boards of plywood. Make sure you have your enclosure before you even start looking around. Vivariums this big are not cheap and some people change their minds!

*Substrate*
This is everyones biggest factor to consider when keeping any sort of reptile. Everyone has different opinions on which substrate is best for your reptile as certain substrates tend to increase the risk of impaction. I, however do not find this a huge issue like most other keepers do. I avoid calci sand at all times, personally because I just don't like it. As we are all aware, calci sand inhibits calcium which is an element these animals will "seek" out. This results in them munching on the sand, I have had this issue a countless amount of times even after my monitors have been fed. I like to use natural exo terra desert sand. It's easy to clean and makes the tank look fantastic. I do not find impaction to be a problem, granted the reptile you are keeping is provided all of the right vitamins and nutrients in their diets. Reptiles with good calcium to phosphorus levels are less susceptible to becoming impacted because their body has the right sources to allow them to break down almost anything that they ingest.

*Humidity*
A common misconception is that these monitors are from dry arid areas because they are an african species. This is incorrect. Wild bosc monitors will usually spend their time in the grasslands where humidity is higher than usual. For this reason, I have a dry end (where the basking spot is located), and a cool moist end. I like to use zoo med excavator on the cool end as these animals love to burrow to keep cool and moist. At the basking end, I use normal exo terra desert sand. I also provide a hide in the cool end with a little moss for moisture, and a dry hide at the warm end so they can comfortably regulate their body temperature. IMPORTANT NOTE. These reptiles do NOT have a diaphragm. If the humidity in the tank increases then these animals can develop respiratory problems as they cannot cough up fluid on the lungs like us. This is why I create a burrow at one end and provide a moss box. Caution should be taken when adding a moss box, your monitor may choose to spend all day in there and that's not good for the respiratory tract. The water dish which should be located at the cool end, should be as small as possible to reduce the amount of humidity that is created in the vivarium. They will get all the moisture they need from their moss box, burrows, prey items and even bath times.

*Temperature*
My basking spots reach temperatures of 38-40°C (100.4-104°F). I like to achieve these temperatures using intense basking spot lamps and a desert heat wave heat mat (which should be placed UNDER and not INSIDE the enclosure). This gives of a gentle heat and makes it feel more like Africa. The cool ends reach a maximum of 28°C (82.4°F) and a minimum of 22°C (71.6°F). Even though monitors can withstand temperatures as low as 17°C (62.6°F) night time temperatures should not fall below 20°C (68°F). I turn off all the lights at night time and leave the heat mat on.

*Diet*
Monitors should have a varied diet, as varied as possible. Young monitors under 4 month should be fed every day or two. Live food such as locusts, crickets, silk worms and roaches should be available as well as a defrosted pinky every month. Do NOT exceed 2 or 3 pinky mice within a month, monitors become obese quickly and too many pinkies can cause health problems. Monitors under a year old should be offered food every two days. A fully grown monitor should feed 3 or 4 times a week. 

If you follow this care sheet I guarantee you will get the most out of your pet monitor. Caring for them is very enjoyable and with a lot of handling and care they make fantastic pets. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kole (Mar 3, 2013)

*care sheet*

I forgot to add that this is a very simple care sheet, please feel free to add anything I haven't


----------



## Kole (Mar 3, 2013)

Also forgot to add the risks of keeping a lizards this size, but of course you're all aware of potential hazards.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

please research this species before posting a care sheet. this info is terrible if im honest. out of date care. basking temps need to be 130-155f 
then the substrate choice is absolutely disgusting! they need deep sand/soil mix for burrows. at least 1-2ft deep! 
you are killing your boscs slowly and painfully, they are probably dehydrated from the substrate choice. monitors mainly rehydrate through their skin or something.
also feeding 2-3times a week is enough.
also viv size- 8x4x4 is minimum for an adult bosc. even for a baby 2x2 is too small to get the correct gradient. for a baby i wouldnt go smaller than 4x2x2. then after that straight to the 8x4x4 when it reaches 18" 
some people just go straight for an 8x4x4 when theyre baby's


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Kole, I'm sure you mean well but I would urge you and any one else reading this to ignore the above info and check this proper guide out.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/839624-monitor-faq.html


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

What a crap care sheet :bash:

The minimum enclosure size should be 8x4x4 and the bigger the better, also the substrate should be a top soil/playsand mix of 70/30, basking spot temps should be around the 130-150f mark... 

Now this is the best care sheet going and will tell you everything you need to know 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/839624-monitor-faq.html#post9937118


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jaymz said:


> Kole, I'm sure you mean well but I would urge you and any one else reading this to ignore the above info and check this proper guide out.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/839624-monitor-faq.html


Dammmm you beating me to it lol :whip:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Whitey93 said:


> Dammmm you beating me to it lol :whip:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

this is whats wrong with the hobby.. people who know jack shit telling others what to do, everything has to learn and start at some point, but if you dont know don't advise!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> this is whats wrong with the hobby.. people who know jack shit telling others what to do, everything has to learn and start at some point, but if you dont know don't advise!


But if u don't knw its wrong and it's wot u have been told is gospel .... :whistling2:


He's just trying to do a good deed ....sure he may b inexperienced but he doesn't knw any better


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

I kept my first bosc similar to this... i have to say he died from renal failure.

And a resource a lot better than my FAQ: 

savannahmonitor.co


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> But if u don't knw its wrong and it's wot u have been told is gospel .... :whistling2:


 
any sort of research would tell you sand is the wrong substrate lol, iv never once went and done what one person told me, even after advice I like to back it up with more sources


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> any sort of research would tell you sand is the wrong substrate lol, iv never once went and done what one person told me, even after advice I like to back it up with more sources


Maybe cus u are of a different age and not impulsive but we aren't all the same ... And shooting the guy down is going to stop him asking questions and untimely not going to help his animal and this is wot we care about really the animals ....


He needs guidance not abuse


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Maybe cus u are of a different age and not impulsive but we aren't all the same ... And shooting the guy down is going to stop him asking questions and untimely not going to help his animal and this is wot we care about really the animals ....
> 
> 
> He needs guidance not abuse


but hes not asking questions hes trying to tell people to keep them like this.. and by the fact he says he gathered that information over the previous boscs he has kept that would suggest to me hes been keeping them like this for a while and is of an age to have the maturity to research how to keep an animal before keeping one


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> but hes not asking questions hes trying to tell people to keep them like this.. and by the fact he says he gathered that information over the previous boscs he has kept that would suggest to me hes been keeping them like this for a while and is of an age to have the maturity to research how to keep an animal before keeping one


All well and good but ... Abusing him will not save his Bosc ....


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> All well and good but ... Abusing him will not save his Bosc ....


* 6 boscs


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> * 6 boscs


:gasp: whhhhhaaaat

Edit : just read his profile ... Also says he is a rep handler ... Where I wonder


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> :gasp: whhhhhaaaat


yep! read the third post down. shows their sig!


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

tremerz97 said:


> * 6 boscs


:gasp: wow it didn't even notice :bash:


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

hence my point.. its not like the op is just making a newbie mistake with his first monitor and produced a caresheet without knowing as he has took what hes been told for granted

not only that, I very much doubt having 6 of them hes provding them even with very small 6x3x2 like he suggested in his "care" sheet nevermind the proper 8x4x4


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok so we knw his faults like said earlier before u are told something isnt gospel it is gospel .... So let's help rather hinder shall will by not berating him ...:bash:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

It may not be a perfect husbandry guide but thousands of boscs are kept worse. OP just have a little research on temps and suitable substrates. Everything else weren't that bad. I had a Bosc when I was 15 kept 10 times worse than this due to the advice from an "expert" also people I thought this forum was to educate not hate.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> Ok so we knw his faults like said earlier before u are told something isnt gospel it is gospel .... So let's help rather hinder shall will by not berating him ...:bash:


 
if you think I was 'berating' him I think you need to re-read my original post.. all I said was that people giving terrible advice it was is wrong with this hobby, which is true.. he obviously learnt that info from somewhere, so the person who taught him is also at fault, and it just goes on and on


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> if you think I was 'berating' him I think you need to re-read my original post.. all I said was that people giving terrible advice it was is wrong with this hobby, which is true.. he obviously learnt that info from somewhere, so the person who taught him is also at fault, and it just goes on and on


I didn't quote u on my last message so who's says I was specifically talking to u ?:whistling2:



felling guilty


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

i think the op is in for a shock when they log back on :whistling2:


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

varanus87 said:


> I didn't quote u on my last message so who's says I was specifically talking to u ?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> felling guilty


must have been talking about me then :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kole (Mar 3, 2013)

*V. Exanthamaticus Care Sheet*

I am not inexperienced. I have over 10 years experience with these animals and I am very old school about it. Why exactly should the substrate be a soil mix? It doesn't have to be. That's YOUR preference. I have used soil mixes and none work as good as my burrowing substrate. As long as they can burrow and have somewhere cool then why does the soil matter? Is it because of impaction? Like I stated I don't believe in impaction if your lizards are getting the right foods. What an awful and ungrateful bunch you are.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Kole said:


> I am not inexperienced. I have over 10 years experience with these animals and I am very old school about it. Why exactly should the substrate be a soil mix? It doesn't have to be. That's YOUR preference. I have used soil mixes and none work as good as my burrowing substrate. As long as they can burrow and have somewhere cool then why does the soil matter? Is it because of impaction? Like I stated I don't believe in impaction if your lizards are getting the right foods. What an awful and ungrateful bunch you are.


Let's forget about the substrate for one minute your temps are way to low. They should have a basking temp of at least 130f but more like 140-50.


----------



## Kole (Mar 3, 2013)

*V. Exanthamaticus Care Sheet*

Just because I'm unexperienced with this site does not mean I'm unexperienced with my lizards. Anyone who is up for criticising me I think it's pretty childish. I agree with the term help rather than hinder. What's the point? I thought this was an adult forum, all I have seen are childish responses.


----------



## Kole (Mar 3, 2013)

azza23 said:


> Let's forget about the substrate for one minute your temps are way to low. They should have a basking temp of at least 130f but more like 140-50.



Thank you for pointing something out rather than telling me I have a crap care sheet unlike some. But I stated at the beginning of this post that this is MY guide as to what works best, the temps I posted in the care sheet are for a 2ft tank I should have stated. I don't want the temps to be anywhere near as hot as that for such a small tank.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Kole said:


> Just because I'm unexperienced with this site does not mean I'm unexperienced with my lizards. Anyone who is up for criticising me I think it's pretty childish. I agree with the term help rather than hinder. What's the point? I thought this was an adult forum, all I have seen are childish responses.


I actually thought the care sheet wasn't that bad. My main concern was that a novice would read it and practice your mistakes on temperatures and unsuitable substrate. I thing one of the big things of keeping reps is admiting when you are wrong. Times change mate and old school methods have been proven not to work.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Kole said:


> Thank you for pointing something out rather than telling me I have a crap care sheet unlike some. But I stated at the beginning of this post that this is MY guide as to what works best, the temps I posted in the care sheet are for a 2ft tank I should have stated. I don't want the temps to be anywhere near as hot as that for such a small tank.


I think size of viv is irrelevant. The temps still need to be the same wether 2ft or 10ft


----------



## Kole (Mar 3, 2013)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> but hes not asking questions hes trying to tell people to keep them like this.. and by the fact he says he gathered that information over the previous boscs he has kept that would suggest to me hes been keeping them like this for a while and is of an age to have the maturity to research how to keep an animal before keeping one


I didn't once say that this was the right care sheet. I stated at the opening that this is MY care sheet. I suggest you read first before you post in future. There is nothing wrong with me sharing my opinion, wether it be right or wrong to you.


----------



## Kole (Mar 3, 2013)

azza23 said:


> I think size of viv is irrelevant. The temps still need to be the same wether 2ft or 10ft


Putting temps that high in a smaller viv heats up all of the viv quicker than it would a large viv. Temperatures that high give my boscs no cool end to relax in. This is why I like putting the temperatures around the 40C marker for a smaller tank. This way they have a cool end. And I would say that my 2ft tank is definitely enough to house my leopard gecko sized bosc.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Kole said:


> Putting temps that high in a smaller viv heats up all of the viv quicker than it would a large viv. Temperatures that high give my boscs no cool end to relax in. This is why I like putting the temperatures around the 40C marker for a smaller tank. This way they have a cool end. And I would say that my 2ft tank is definitely enough to house my leopard gecko sized bosc.


I can accept that. I know many keepers keep their hatchling varanids at a cooler temperature than adults. Didn't mean it's correct tho. I think peoples main issue with this care sheet is that certain aspects are wrong and out dated, and as boscs are very popular wich novices as they are easily aces able and cheap people don't want your care sheet to kill yet more boscs that are kept on sand with bearded dragon temps.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Kole said:


> I didn't once say that this was the right care sheet. I stated at the opening that this is MY care sheet. I suggest you read first before you post in future. There is nothing wrong with me sharing my opinion, wether it be right or wrong to you.


right or wrong for the *bosc* *its not me your killing its them, how old is your oldest bosc? and what size, pictures would be nice

and like has been said.. just because they are old school methods doesn't mean they are right, we are learning all the time and the way we used to keep boscs have been proven to be very bad for them


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Kole said:


> Thank you for pointing something out rather than telling me I have a crap care sheet unlike some. But I stated at the beginning of this post that this is MY guide as to what works best, the temps I posted in the care sheet are for a 2ft tank I should have stated. I don't want the temps to be anywhere near as hot as that for such a small tank.



You can easily achieve those temps in such a small tank. Use very low wattage bulbs and create a singular small hot spot so you don't heat up the rest of the tank. 

I would love to see a Bosc nest in your substrate if you have been keeping them for years given your mix of males to females have you had eggs? And if you have any breeding success?

Btw this is a public forum and I do agree most of the responses have been pretty :censor: but well it's a forum... Anything you post is fair game.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Kole said:


> *I forgot to add that this is a very simple care sheet, please feel free to add anything I haven't*





Kole said:


> There is nothing wrong with me sharing my opinion, wether it be right or wrong to you.





Kole said:


> Anyone who is up for criticising me I think it's pretty childish.


If you can't accept anyone else's opinion/criticism negative or positive then don't ask for it and don't post a care sheet for reptiles (Something that is 60% facts and 40% opinions).



Kole said:


> Thank you for pointing something out rather than telling me I have a crap care sheet unlike some. But I stated at the beginning of this post that this is MY guide as to what works best, the temps I posted in the care sheet are for a 2ft tank I should have stated. I don't want the temps to be anywhere near as hot as that for such a small tank.


You didn't have this part in your original guide, nobody is going to keep it in a 2ft forever.


Try not to take things to heart, you need a thick skin on here just because everyone uses so many different techniques and different things work for different people. 

I do agree some could have worded there responses better


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Kole said:


> Thank you for pointing something out rather than telling me I have a crap care sheet unlike some. But I stated at the beginning of this post that this is MY guide as to what works best, the temps I posted in the care sheet are for a 2ft tank I should have stated. I don't want the temps to be anywhere near as hot as that for such a small tank.


you shouldnt recommend that small of a tank then! :whistling2:
im being honest, it is crap. trying not to be harsh but its hard not too.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Message to all ... Kole is planning to leave the forum at the mo I think due to peoples abusive behaviour .... He has also moved on his 6 boscs ..... Well done everyone .... Maybe if we were all nicer we could have helped :devil::devil::devil:


U may find that u couldn't control ur anger and had to be harsh and all I can say is that worked well now didn't it maybe we should all learn to b more diplomatic :bash:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> Message to all ... Kole is planning to leave the forum at the mo I think due to peoples abusive behaviour .... He has also moved on his 6 boscs ..... Well done everyone .... Maybe if we were all nicer we could have helped :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> 
> U may find that u couldn't control ur anger and had to be harsh and all I can say is that worked well now didn't it maybe we should all learn to b more diplomatic :bash:


Well I hope I was as diplomatic as could be. I do agree some people could have been less rude. It's sad news that he's leaving the hobbie due to a few nasty comments when the majority of the comments were trying to help out.


----------



## Xelazander (Jan 2, 2013)

Well maybe his boscs will be properly taken care of now, the "mean" comments may have saved some animals' lives.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Xelazander said:


> Well maybe his boscs will be properly taken care of now, the "mean" comments may have saved some animals' lives.


Or maybe gentle education could have improved the ones they had already. There no dought the op is passionate. Maybe he just needed to be bought upto date on one or 2 husbandry factors.


----------



## Xelazander (Jan 2, 2013)

azza23 said:


> Or maybe gentle education could have improved the ones they had already. There no dought the op is passionate.


I didn't comment on his care sheet although many others did, but giving out incredibly harmful information to potential new owners is encouraging neglect.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Xelazander said:


> I didn't comment on his care sheet although many others did, but giving out incredibly harmful information to potential new owners is encouraging neglect.


I don't disagree mate. I just think some people on here jump straight for the jugular. Instead of taking the easy does it route.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

i doubt they managed to sell/give away 6 boscs in such a short space of time


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

I very much doubt he moved 6 boscs on in a day.. and if he did atleast they have a chance, there was no "abuse" and nothing said too harsh at all from anyone if im honest, if your offended by what was said he obviously is very defensive (which he was) and has probably been told he is wrong before but refuses to take it in


----------

